# [RISOLTO] Inserisco jack mic ma continuo a usare l'integrato

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

ho un problema con alsa (credo). Riguarda il microfono. (Premetto che su winsozz il problema non si presenta) In pratica se inserisco il jack del mio microfono esterno ï¿½ come se non l'avessi inserito, e se faccio una chiamata (ad es.) con skype, chi mi sente, continua a sentirmi grazie al microfono integrato del portatile.

Com'ï¿½ possibile che se inserisco il jack del microfono, alsa non capisca che deve catturare l'audio da li piuttosto che dal mic. di default integrato?

----------

## Peach

in alsamixer se non erro basta impostare la sorgente di input sul microfono esterno.

dipende dalla tua scheda, in alcuni casi puoi settare entrambe i microfoni come sorgenti input.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Peach wrote:*   

> in alsamixer se non erro basta impostare la sorgente di input sul microfono esterno.
> 
> dipende dalla tua scheda, in alcuni casi puoi settare entrambe i microfoni come sorgenti input.

 

OK, in effetti ho risolto con KMix, nel tab Switches. Ho selezionato Line al posto di Mic e questo problema non me lo da piÃ¹.

Non capisco perchÃ© prima non avevo questo problema e perchÃ© se riavvio alsa o il sistema non mi si memorizza questa impostazione.

Oltretutto se faccio alsaconf succede un casino, mi dice:

```
No supported PnP or PCI card found.

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound card/chips?
```

Eppure Ã¨ strano! L'audio funziona benissimo!!!!

(uso alsa del kernel compilato come built in)

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Eppure Ã¨ strano! L'audio funziona benissimo!!!!
> 
> (uso alsa del kernel compilato come built in)

 

boh forse qualche file di conf di alsa da controllare. non ci giurerei ma è anche possibile che dipenda da alcune flag di compilazione di alsa-libs/utils/dev o quel che è  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Eppure Ã¨ strano! L'audio funziona benissimo!!!!
> 
> (uso alsa del kernel compilato come built in) 
> 
> boh forse qualche file di conf di alsa da controllare. non ci giurerei ma ï¿½ anche possibile che dipenda da alcune flag di compilazione di alsa-libs/utils/dev o quel che ï¿½ 

 

```
media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc2-r3  USE="midi nls"

media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc2  USE="-debug -doc"

```

alsa-dev non so cosa sia....   :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

Peach credo si riferisse ad ALSA_DEVICES in make.conf come per INPUT_DEVICES etc.

Richiedo un'altra volta, non esiste documentazione ufficiale (ed esaustiva) sull'argomento?!

Quanto alla domanda iniziale non credo che sia possibile l'autosense. O quantomeno non è gestito direttamente da alsa, al più può riportarti lo stato del jack.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Peach credo si riferisse ad ALSA_DEVICES in make.conf come per INPUT_DEVICES etc.

 

si, grazie per la precisazione.

e anche a /etc/modules.d/alsa

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Richiedo un'altra volta, non esiste documentazione ufficiale (ed esaustiva) sull'argomento?!

 

qualcosa che non sia questa guida, dici?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Quanto alla domanda iniziale non credo che sia possibile l'autosense. O quantomeno non è gestito direttamente da alsa, al più può riportarti lo stato del jack.

 

infatti. tornando IT direi che è semplicemente un problema di configurazione dell'audio nei due OS.

alsa non fornisce ancora un autodetect/autoconfiguration della scheda audio. almeno da quello che ne so.

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho 

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio"
```

 in make.conf, ma... questa variabile non serve solo quando si usano gli alsa-driver di portage?

Io uso quelli del kernel attualmente.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Peach wrote:*   

> qualcosa che non sia questa guida, dici?

 

No, intendevo una guida specifica per INPUT_DEVICES, VIDEO_CARDS, ALSA_CARDS e l'ultima che ho scoperto è LIRC_DEVICES. Sapere con certezza quali sono già sarebbe qualcosa.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> alsa non fornisce ancora un autodetect/autoconfiguration della scheda audio.

 

avevo letto una mezza cosa sull'argomento e mi pare che su qualche device consenta o consentirà a breve di verificare lo stato delle porte ma non credo che oseranno pensare di integrare la gestione al driver.

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io ho
> 
> ```
> ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio"
> ```
> ...

 

si, corretto. penso che l'unica cosa sarebbe verificare la configurazione del kernel e del modulo nella guida sopraccitata.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> No, intendevo una guida specifica per INPUT_DEVICES, VIDEO_CARDS, ALSA_CARDS e l'ultima che ho scoperto è LIRC_DEVICES. Sapere con certezza quali sono già sarebbe qualcosa.

 

non posso che quotare.... anche se per quanto riguarda INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS sono finalmente apparsi esplicitamente al momento dell'emerge di xorg.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> avevo letto una mezza cosa sull'argomento e mi pare che su qualche device consenta o consentirà a breve di verificare lo stato delle porte ma non credo che oseranno pensare di integrare la gestione al driver.

 

immagino. chissà! la parte audio è uno di quei campi che - imho - ancora deve svilupparsi pienamente.

----------

## djinnZ

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io ho 
> 
> ```
> ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio"
> ```
> ...

 

Serve a tutto alsa e derivati, moduli kernel seprati, mixer, utilità e diversi altri pacchetti. Se non abilito hda-intel per esempio il mio kmixer non mi riporta l'uscita spdif (che peraltro non riesco a far andare sia da windozz che da linux).

@peach

forse sarebbe il caso di aprire un bug per far lavorare un certo neo-devel...  :Cool: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Continuo a non capire perché Kmix perde le impostazioni che ho messo...

Ogni volta devo:

1) aprire Kmix

2) andare su Input

3) abilitare Capture

4) mettere il volume di capture al massimo

5) andare nel tab switches

6) selezionare Line al posto di Mic....

Com'è sta faccenda???   :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

ma init.d/alsanonricordoquale è attivo?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma init.d/alsanonricordoquale ï¿½ attivo?

 

O CACCHIO!!!!

non so per quale oscura ragione ma la risposta Ã¨ no!!!

lo metto sul runlevel di default o al boot?

Edit: mi sono risposto da solo.. Ã¨ da mettere nel runlevel di boot!

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Roba da non credere... 

niente da fare... mica me lo salva il valore del volume!!!!

Ogni volta devo mettere capture al massimo perché lo trovo sempre a zero.

booh!

----------

## djinnZ

prova con un amixer sset vattelappesca mute in local, tanto per incominciare.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> prova con un amixer sset vattelappesca mute in local, tanto per incominciare.

 

Scusa, anche dopo aver letto il manuale di amixer ho delle difficoltÃ  a capire cosa vuoi farmi fare...

OK, devo settare vattelappesca (cosa? capture? mic? cos'altro?) in mute, va bene.. "in local" che vuol dire? in locale ok, ma a cosa?

Scusa la mia domanda ma se non ho capito devo per forza chiedere...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

```
amixer sset mic mute
```

in /etc/init.d/local.start intendevo, local="local rc script".

tanto per sicurezza: in /etc/conf.d/alsasound hai RESTORE_ON_START e SAVE_ON_STOP impostatgi a yes?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> amixer sset mic mute
> ```
> ...

 

Si sono entrambi settati a yes.

PerchÃ© devo mettere il mic a mute?

----------

## flocchini

"alsactl store" da console dopo che hai settato i volumi?

----------

## fbcyborg

C'ho provato ma al successivo riavvio risiamo da capo!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho aperto un thread perché avevo un problema con dei messaggi al boot.. Non è che per caso, il problema che ho trattato in questo nuovo thread c'entra qualcosa con il fatto che non mi memorizza i livelli di volume del mixer?

In particolare mi riferisco a queste righe:

```
* Restoring Mixer Levels

XXX write TLV
```

----------

